# Salt fork



## Gauge (Mar 19, 2019)

What’s the water temperature been looking like for salt fork lately?


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Gauge said:


> What’s the water temperature been looking like for salt fork lately?


45-46 sugar tree area this morning


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

Gauge said:


> What’s the water temperature been looking like for salt fork lately?


47-49.5 on sunday.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Were the creek arms muddy ??


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Bulldawg said:


> Were the creek arms muddy ??


Sugartree creek arms weren’t too bad. 1-1.5 foot visibility for the most part.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Anyone know what the lake looks like after the weekend rain? Might head out that way on Saturday to get the boat out for the first time this year.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I was there for crappie on Tuesday. I was using my flasher and couldn't buy a bite. I tried plastics, minnows, wax worms... you name it. Plenty of followers but no bites! The water was stained pretty well


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like we are heading out there Saturday, thats where the wife wants to go. Never been on the lake before so I am not expecting much as I am flying blind. I will report back if we do any good.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Myself and a young friend will also be out there tomorrow. Guess we'll find out in the morning. Not going to get there till about 10:00am.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Got a late start yesterday, didn't get to the lake until around noon. Ended up with a couple crappie and a big bluegill. We had a good amount of hits, but they were biting pretty light. We were fishing minnows under a bobbed about 2' down. Would have liked to seen more of the lake, next time I will get there before noon. Decent day for never having been there before.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

My friend and I got to the lake about 9:45am launch the boat & up the lake we went. First stop I was throwing a brand new out of the box suspending jerk bait. A stripper, wipper, white bass, not sure what they are about 2lbs hit very aggressive. After about 5 more cast a very large muskie grabbed it. It was the largest one I've seen up close. It thrashed through the water side to side & was actually bending in the middle before it escaped with my slightly used jerk bait at that time. To me it looked like it was 48 in. long. Then the lm wanted to join the party. My friend hooked one on a 3/8 jig. About 3 lbs 16.25 long. Then we hit a long dry spell, before he put another one in the boat this one was 14 in long. Then nothing for another 45 min so we left. Was his first time at SF but he already wants to go back. Water was 48 at the trolling motor at the ramp & at the end of the day was reading 53.5. great day, weather, & a very good experience for my young fishing friend.


----------

